# Entourage Edge...it's here!



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

My daughter's Edge arrived this afternoon, and she's overjoyed. I must admit, it's very sleek and cool looking. I also must admit that it is nowhere near as intuitive as our Kindles, or even any Apple product that I've owned. Having said that, they're demographic is the kind of student who doesn't need "intuitive." Katie is having a blast figuring it all out. I've got a feeling she'll resort to reading the owner's manual at some point. Right now, I keep hearing squeals of delight coming from her direction. 

Gotta love happy 15 year old geeks!

I'll have her write up a review once I peel her off the ceiling.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking forward to hearing about it!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

pics?  Is that the one that's an e-reader on one side and a laptop on the other?  It looks intriguing!


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Well, the verdict is still out. She loved it for an hour or so, then we did the software update that they said we needed to, and now we have a nice brick. Their tech support is off for the weekend. Anyone who has every had a disappointed 15 year old girl can understand how...difficult...this weekend just may be. I really want this to work for her...I just wish Amazon made it and we could call their wonderful customer service.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, man, that bites....

So sorry to hear about it!

Betsy


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh, geez. I'm sorry to hear that. I hope CS is able to quickly remedy the issue when you call Monday. Although, I'm crossing my fingers that it magically fixes itself before then!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

in for the pics


----------

